# Cigar Fountain Nib



## whteglve (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can get a replacement nib for a Cigar style fountain? I have someone that wants to use either a fine or a medium nib in their pen.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 16, 2010)

Check with Lou (DCBluesMan I believe).  Also, you should be able to order nibs from Penn State or CSUSA if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 16, 2010)

Cigar fountian?


----------



## glycerine (Jan 16, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Cigar fountian?


 
I think he's referring to the "Big Ben" that PSI sells, or something similar.


----------

